# Can't change BIOS settings... boots too fast



## recondite (Apr 2, 2012)

I am trying to change (or at least look at) the settings in my BIOS but it boots so fast I can't get into the BIOS.  I rebooted my computer about 20 times, and each time I rapidly pressed Del (which is supposed to get me into the BIOS) over and over as fast as I could and I could not get into the BIOS.  

Is there some way I can slow down the boot, like loading up my computer with hard-drives it has to check while starting up?  

If I paid another $50 or $100 for a more expensive motherboard would I have the same dumb problem? 

Whoever designed this BIOS should be fired and never allowed to design a computer again.  This is totally unacceptable behavior for any computer.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 2, 2012)

I usually do not bother to remember which BIOS key, and press the likely ones down (leave them pressed) (f1, f2, del), but there is a slight chance it is the BIOS' fault or there is some other key that is also/instead necessary.  Have you tried pressing the keys constantly *before* the boot starts?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2012)

Press the key multiple times before the prompt is shown.  It's also possible you have a USB keyboard which is being ignored.  But no details are given, so that's a guess.


----------



## recondite (Apr 2, 2012)

I was pressing the key repeatedly from the instant I turned the computer on but that wasn't working.  But holding it down did work.  I also unplugged the keyboard from the KVM switch and put it directly into the USB port but I don't think that mattered (might matter for the rest of my install though). Thanks!


----------

